#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  API RP 5C5 Procedures for Testing Casing and Tubing Connections

## lukasek009

Hello Gentlemen
Does anyone has a current vision of API RP 5C5?
I need to check something very urgently and If some could upload this API RP I would be very very grateful.


Thank you upfront and best regards.See More: API RP 5C5 Procedures for Testing Casing and Tubing Connections

----------


## AmrElGaml

I have the Third Edition which its effective date is 2003.
If it going to be useful, let me know and I'll upload it.

Good luck!

----------


## lukasek009

AmrElGaml,

It would be useful definitely because ISO 13679 which is a base to this API RP is from 2002. I presume nothing important changed since 2003 in Pipe Testing  :Smile:   thank you upfront  :Smile:

----------


## AmrElGaml

Here you Go! 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

